# Intermediate visa between student and work



## Lemonees (May 20, 2020)

Hello everybody,

I have gotten thoroughly confused over the last week and can't find any information online specific enough, so I would appreciate if someone can clarify the situation for me :fingerscrossed:

I am a holder of a student visa, which has an expiration date in about a year - however, I've graduated/graduating (from a German university) this year with my last registered semester ending in February, 2020 (half of the course is finishing this semester, so my official graduation and getting graduation documents didn't happen yet). I was looking for work in Germany but wanted to do it from home to avoid extra rent and living costs for a few months, so I deregistered from my address and flew out for time being. I did so with a knowledge that after graduating I automatically get 18 months to look for a job (the fact that my permit expiration date is 18 months after I finished my studies really helped to further prove that). However, I am now starting to doubt it, as I've learned about an intermediate visa or job seekers between student and work visas. 

So my questions are - was I supposed to apply for a change in my visa type after graduating or is student visa ok for me to look for a job as long as it didn't hit the expiration date yet? I've seen online one mention of student visas expiring automatically after graduation - is that the case or is the date on the permit there to stay? I was relying on being able to reenter the country if I get an offer and go through the process then, would be unfortunate if my permit just puffs 

Thanks a lot in advance, would really appreciate some insight!


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Lemonees said:


> I was looking for work in Germany but wanted to do it from home to avoid extra rent and living costs for a few months, so I deregistered from my address and flew out for time being.


The Brits have a saying that I think applies in your case: penny wise, pound foolish. 

If you de-registered and left the country it is possible that your permit became void when you left (see §51 Abs 6 AufenthG for more info).


----------



## Lemonees (May 20, 2020)

Sometimes saving a penny is the only option 
Thanks a lot for the reply, the §51 Abs 6 AufenthG was a really helpful read!


----------

